# New puppy, smallest in litter



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I have today paid a deposit for a 3rd chi. But now worried that I have done the wrong thing. He is the smallest in the litter, half the size of the biggest. But he was playing happily with the others and didn't seem submissive at all. Looked healthy enough. He is 5 wks old tomorrow and about the size of my hand. Have I made a mistake? I know smaller chis sometimes have health problems. Has anyone else had the smallest in the litter?


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

MelanieE said:


> Hi, I have today paid a deposit for a 3rd chi. But now worried that I have done the wrong thing. He is the smallest in the litter, half the size of the biggest. But he was playing happily with the others and didn't seem submissive at all. Looked healthy enough. He is 5 wks old tomorrow and about the size of my hand. Have I made a mistake? I know smaller chis sometimes have health problems. Has anyone else had the smallest in the litter?


congrats on getting another one btw and is the breeder a reputable breeder? if so i wouldnt worry to much as long as he/she is healthy im sure everything wil be fine


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Getting a runt won't really have any bearing on whether he is healthy, provided he came from a good breeder. Being a runt can be because of many things. Chances are if he's healthy he'll catch up to his siblings in no time. If he is playing and meeting his milestones properly, I would say he'll be just fine. He may very well end up the biggest in his litter.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, yeah they seem reputable. Were really nice, seemed responsible, said will not let him leave his mum until definitely ready. He is beautiful and I didn't feel the same about the rest of the litter. Now panicking!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't get to see Willow's litter when I got her as she was the last one left, but I was sent a picture from the breeder. Here is Willow with her normal sized brother. Willow was 1 lb 7 oz at 14 weeks and now at 3 yrs old weighs 2 lbs 11 oz. (give or take an ounce)

Willow then:









Willow now:









Willow's not had any health problems. <knock on wood>


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't get to see Willow's litter when I got her as she was the last one left, but I was sent a picture from the breeder. Here is Willow with her normal sized brother. Willow was 1 lb 7 oz at 14 weeks and now at 3 yrs old weighs 2 lbs 11 oz. (give or take an ounce)


Was the first pic of willow when she was 14 weeks? Has she had any problems? She is gorgeous


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am not exactly sure when that photo was taken. But here is one I took of her at 14 weeks. And no, we've been lucky, she's not had any health problems.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

MelanieE said:


> Hi, yeah they seem reputable. Were really nice, seemed responsible, said will not let him leave his mum until definitely ready. He is beautiful and I didn't feel the same about the rest of the litter. Now panicking!


i wouldnt worry then is this there 1st litter? dont panic im sure everything will be fine if you get any pictures post


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I had the runt of a litter once. Little Bo was only 500g when i brought him home at 13 weeks. Hes now a strapping 3 1/2lb, very happy healthy gorgeous boy. Just because they are tiny when born dosent necessilary mean they will be teeny forever, some do catch up with the rest of the litter x


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Will try and post some pics, trying to remember how to do it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I would not worry, birth weight and the first few weeks has little to nothing to do with final weights aside from some really exceptional situations.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

These pics were taken when he was 4 weeks and 2 days old


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

I have tried to attach pics, this time as photobucket does not seem to be working!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Super cute pup!  
From those pictures, he looks very normal and healthy, all in proportion and what-not.  If it were me and I was worried, I would simply ask the breeder for updates on his growth every few days, possibly even talk about what the conditions would be should anything happen to this puppy while he's growing with mama (really, a good thing to know even if you're buying any puppy!). 
Also, having two chis of your own I'm sure you know, but it's always good to brush up on the care of our tiny babies when we get new pups. "What to do in case of...." kind of things. 

Good luck with him. He really is adorable. Love his socks and little blaze on his forehead!! Have you started thinking about possible names?


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, you are making me feel better! I am trying to think of names, suggestions welcome!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont think he is super tiny really.
I went to see Darla for the first time at 3 weeks then at 6 and she seemed the same.
Didnt get her then obviously. lol
I agree though, a good breeder will usually say if anything goes wrong while they still have them you can back out or they will offer another pup.
That was what mine said.
Even after you have them home actually.

He is gorgeous though!!
Try not to worry. x


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I had an update from the breeder today. He is 8 wks old on Saturday and still half the size of his siblings. Says the vet has seen him today and happy, says seems healthy. Eating and playing the same as the others. Should I be worried?
We are hoping to have him when he is 9 weeks old, so he has another week with his mum yet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm getting the smallest of the litter she is 8 weeks on sunday(same age as yours -1 day ) and she weighs 11ounces,do you know his weight ?She isn't having her injections as she's too small so will wait till she's at least over 3 months and i'm leaving her with her mum till she's 10 weeks


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I am not sure what he weighs, I will ask the breeder tomorrow. I asked if he should stay longer than 9 wks and they said they will keep him longer if I want but that he is eating ok so they wouldn't be doing anything different than I would. How much smaller is yours from the rest of the litter?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think it's size in relation to the rest of the litter so much as actual size that can sometimes mean more challenges down the line. That is, if you have a litter of pups that all end up at six lbs as adults except for one pup who only ultimately weighs 3.5 lbs, both weights are good, healthy weights for chis and within the ideal range. It's dogs that weigh in under 3 lbs as adults that can sometimes have more health issues, and even that isn't always the case. T's pup, Jade, is something like 2lbs 2 oz and is perfectly healthy.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey was only half the size of her litter mates, she weighed 1.6 oz at birth now weighs 4 lbs and is very healthy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Breed clubs recommend they stay till 12 weeks if she is really that small I would expect them to keep the pup till they are big enough for me to feel comfortable!

There's a difference between being genetically small and I still think if s pup will be 2-2.5 lb
Adult they should stay with the breeder until they are at least a pound and especially over the 12 weeks mark.

Also if a vet says they 'seem' healthy that is not good enough for me I want to know they ARE healthy and are genetically small and not small because they have a liver shunt or se other problem!;


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

congrats on your new baby, so exciting I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

MelanieE said:


> Hi, I am not sure what he weighs, I will ask the breeder tomorrow. I asked if he should stay longer than 9 wks and they said they will keep him longer if I want but that he is eating ok so they wouldn't be doing anything different than I would. How much smaller is yours from the rest of the litter?


Half the size of her brothers,will post pic of them all together later


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The size of a pup compared to it's litter mates, or their size as a young pup doesn't necessarily have much to do with their adult size. They can be much smaller than their litter mates and still go on to be an average sized adult Chi, or even bigger than average. It can take months for some of them to "catch up." Even if they are "genetically" small, they will still normally top out around 4 lbs. grown. You will get varied opinions on this topic, but will see as your pup matures into an adult. They may end up "looking" 3 lbs. to most, but will most likely actually weigh 4 lbs. or so. Under 4 lb. adults are not common, even genetically. The average adult Chi within standard weighs 5 to 6 lbs. I don’t know of any ethical breeder that would actually “strive” for under 4 lbs.. But they do strive for nice healthy small Chi’s, within standard, that will top out around 5 lbs. or so. 4 to 5 lb. adult Chi’s will “appear” to be what many view as a “teacup.” Under 4 lb. adults are a challenge to keep alive as puppies, can and do have health issues, horribly crowded teeth/double teeth, etc. A 3 lb. adult Chi’s whole head is smaller than a Lemon. Anyway, point to all of this, is this. Never assume that the “runt” will stay "tiny."


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> A 3 lb. adult Chi’s whole head is smaller than a Lemon.


I had to single that comment out, a) because it sounds so funny and b) it's soo amazingly true!

B's head is like a clementine just pop some ears and a snout on it. :lol:


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess If these are responsible breeders, I don' understand WHY they would send their small pups to new homes this early ? Is it just to get the money or are the new homes insistent on getting them this early. so mu
much in health and social development happens with these little ones up to ten or 12 weeks of age.
Have you asked them to keep her a couple more weeks ?
Just curious. She is lovely !


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She looks like Rico when he was a baby..

My Rico's litter had a big size range...I think there were six pups....

rico was 2nd to smallest..his wee sister was the runt ...she had to stay at the bredders because she didn't gain the way Rico did..

He was born 3 ounces something like that, but when I took him home he was 2 lbs....the wee sister was still under a pound at that point. The breeder told me not ot worry about the size as they grow differently and by 8 weeks she can tell who is going to "catch-up"--she was right. He is 4 and a half pounds now.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

He was weighed yesterday at 8 wks and he is 14.5 ounces!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's just under a pound then he's not going to be tiny I think he'll be between 4-5lb easily some grow like weeds not being rude but I doubt she knows her lines as she would have mentioned by now

I would still recommend not taking him until he is at least 12 weeks it's better for them all round to learn social skills from their mums also that little extra time to grow


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

14.5 ounces is perfectly healthy for a chi of that age...I do think waiting til 12 weeks is advisable as well though, the pups are just more grounded and stable and ready for the world at that age. Has nothing to do w/ weight tho IMO. Just that they learn a lot from mum and litter mates over the next 4 weeks that makes them better dogs.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am so glad that his weight seems healthy. Breeder doesn't seem keen to keep him past 9 weeks, so think I will bring him home. Hope he will finish his social skill learning from my other 2 chis. Think I will book him in to see the vet as soon as I can too for a check over.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Breeder doesn't seem keen????

Have you paid a deposit if not walk away and go to someone who knows what they're doing!


----------

